# kreş/креш



## Selyd

In Türkçe is word *kreş*.
In the Ukrainian song the crystal cup with silver "креш" is called.
*"... кришталева чаша, срібная креш..."
"креш" is a narrow silver zone on top of a cup.
You have such meaning of this word?*​*
*


----------



## SARI7

Ours comes from the french word "_crèche". _No relation with your word I'm afraid. 
Thanks


----------



## Treaty

A Turkish word transliterated as _qirsh_ or _qrosh _meant silver coins. Although it came from Italian _grosso _(large). I don't know what they called this coin in Ukraine.


----------



## Selyd

The Uzbek has said - seam at the top of a bag, that it is convenient to knit.
On cup the silver zone at the top - is similar.
Wanted to receive confirmation.
Thenks.


----------



## ancalimon

Treaty said:


> A Turkish word transliterated as _qirsh_ or _qrosh _meant silver coins. Although it came from Italian _grosso _(large). I don't know what they called this coin in Ukraine.



I thought that came from Turkic "kırış" meaning "to break into smaller parts". We still say "parayı bozmak" : "to spoil ~ break the money" when we convert 1 lira into 100 kuruş.


----------



## Treaty

ancalimon said:


> I thought that came from Turkic "kırış" meaning "to break into smaller parts". We still say "parayı bozmak" : "to spoil ~ break the money" when we convert 1 lira into 100 kuruş.



Thanks! That's interesting. 

However, in the case of the main question the _kuruş_ (with its various pronunciations) was still made of silver in 18th century. For non-Turkish languages, probably this was more understanding than the real meaning of the word.


----------

